

Show HN: Hacker Slides – Open-source presentation app on Sandstorm - jacksingleton
https://github.com/jacksingleton/hacker-slides

======
sytse
Impressive demo! Within 10 seconds I created the app, made an edit and saw my
slides reload in realtime.

~~~
jacksingleton
Thanks, that demo is all courtesy of Sandstorm - all I had to do was add the
link to the README.

~~~
kentonv
I'm thinking we need to revise the "No Singletons" section of the KJ (Cap'n
Proto / Sandstorm) style guide... ;)

[https://github.com/sandstorm-
io/capnproto/blob/master/style-...](https://github.com/sandstorm-
io/capnproto/blob/master/style-guide.md#no-singletons)

~~~
jacksingleton
Hah, such strong language.

I must admit though I AM mutable and globally accessible

------
fra
This is great! I'm eager to deploy it on my sandstorm instance!

------
Mandatum
Awesome! But I need images! Would love to use this.

~~~
mintplant
Looks like images work just fine.

    
    
        ![test](https://i.imgur.com/Qjmt6dD.png)
    

It's GitHub Flavored Markdown.

[https://guides.github.com/features/mastering-
markdown/](https://guides.github.com/features/mastering-markdown/)

~~~
nacs
It also seems to support HTML:

    
    
       <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Qjmt6dD.png">

~~~
kentonv
At some point, Sandstorm will actually disallow embedding off-site resources
via Content-Security-Policy since otherwise it is trivial to leak data out of
a Sandstorm app, something we'd like to prevent. (Currently, this client-side
sandbox is incomplete.)

